# Help!!



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Just wanted to wish you luck, I don't have any experience in this area!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Aw, I wish I could help but my novice hands are still trying to be not novice hands.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Any others!?? I contacted a friend of mine and I am going to her house tomorrow for a grooming and bathing lesson haha. She is going to give me some help if we have some time after the grooming lessons. Lol...hopefully this will all work out!! It'll be fun tomorrow night and a challenge with Maddie as well. Ohh boy!


----------

